
Viper: Binary Analysis Framework for Malware - vmorgulis
http://viper.li/
======
xvilka
Works with the radare2 [1] perfectly (low-level) and MISP [2] (higher level).
See examples of such integration on those asciinemas:
[https://asciinema.org/a/28844](https://asciinema.org/a/28844) (including
related videos)

[1] Reverse Engineering framework - [http://rada.re](http://rada.re)

[2] Malware Intelligence Sharing Platform [http://www.misp-
project.org/](http://www.misp-project.org/)

